# Extreme Hunger after Training



## 240PLUS (Nov 1, 2010)

Lately, after my work outs, I get home and I'm stricken with hunger. It's worse
than my old pot smoking days. It's like I can't get enough food. It's been getting worse. The hunger starts to follow me through out the day. I hope this is a signal that my metabolism is changing. I need some input guys. I haven't had to maintain my hunger like this before until the last few days. I have been pushing myself in the gym. I do about 8-12 sets of exercises per body part. I keep the reps between 10-15X per set. I have tweeked my routine around to a more intense sessions. I just never thought it would trigger this appetite thing.

It's like last nite I worked, and felt a craving for a 12'' subway sub. So I got it.
This morning, I woke up starving so I ate a shitload of left over paradise chicken. A few hours past ('bout 1 o'clock) and had a craving for hardboiled eggs. Boom, there went 3 down the hatch. Just got done eating a 18 ounce serloin....help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LAM (Nov 1, 2010)

that is perfectly normal after high intensity exercise


----------



## irish_2003 (Nov 1, 2010)

for me it's opposite....i don't drink much during training because it sits in my gut so after training i just crave water and nothing else....even though i know i should eat, it usually takes 1-2 more hours before i can really sit down and eat a full meal


----------



## LAM (Nov 1, 2010)

the levels of the hormone ghrelin most likely determine the extent and/or length of the appetite suppressing effects of high intensity exercise.

I usually feel pretty crappy after training so eating whole food would never be an option for me.  the PWO shake usually goes down pretty easy but after about an hour later I'm ready to eat some whole foods.


----------



## Phineas (Nov 2, 2010)

What would a typical day of eating look like for you, including (estimated) portion sizes?


----------



## 240PLUS (Nov 2, 2010)

A typical day....

Morning : 2 Nature's Valley Trail Mix bars, 2-3 hard boiled eggs

Lunch   : Something small....two steak slim jims and a coke

Dinner   : either a major meat (Chicken/Steak) with two vegetable sides


----------



## LAM (Nov 2, 2010)

240PLUS said:


> A typical day....
> 
> Morning : 2 Nature's Valley Trail Mix bars, 2-3 hard boiled eggs
> 
> ...



I'd be dead by lunch on those cals...where's the food?  for the most part that is a simply horrible, horrible diet...


----------



## 240PLUS (Nov 2, 2010)

Well then, tell me your golden diet plan LAM.


----------



## 240PLUS (Nov 2, 2010)

You are right...I am dead by Lunch time. I don't know what else to do besides preparing a series of meals each day which is time consuming to prepare the night before.


----------



## 240PLUS (Nov 2, 2010)

I wish they made a pill that consists of 3 steak dinners, yams, liter of milk, white rice, dinner rolls, 300g's of protein, and 5 glasses of water!!!!! and an occasional shot of deca all in one pill !!!!!!!LOLOL


----------



## fufu (Nov 2, 2010)

Are you trying to lose weight? 

If you aren't, I don't see the big deal, just eat if you are hungry.

If you are trying to lose weight, just portion out your daily calories accordingly so you have more to spare after a workout.

The diet you posted needs a lot of work. That looks like 1000-1500 calories a day. For someone who trains in the gym several times a week, 1k-1.5k cals a day is not enough.


----------



## SouthernCharm (Nov 2, 2010)

I believe what you are feeling is your body in a catabolic state. Your calories are too low. Whenever you make solid progress due to a tight diet (knowing your macros in and out) then small fluctuations wont kill you but IMHO it seems like a diet tracker like fitday would serve a purpose. 

I'd be tired as hell on 1500 calories. No way I could be civil with anyone or motivated to do anything.


----------



## Bigbroful (Nov 2, 2010)

I always found im more hungy after i lift too


----------



## Bigbroful (Nov 2, 2010)

the more i eat after workingout the bigger i get I find.


----------



## Bigbroful (Nov 2, 2010)

Mostly when i eat steaks post workout too


----------



## twstdn8v (Nov 2, 2010)

Ive been doing the same since I switched to powerlifting workout. Soon as I get home tear through dinner and whatever else I can find.


----------



## 240PLUS (Nov 3, 2010)

I've added power-lifting in my routine, but only once a week.
And yes, after a few sets of dead lifts and cleans...that is
probably a large factor. Well granola bars dont do shit for curving
an appetite.


----------



## gtopont (Feb 1, 2011)

*LAM diet*

LAM. why don't you eat Glen Beck....


----------

